# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  itSeez3D, 3D Scanner iPad App to Compliment the Structure Sensor

## Brian_Krassenstein

The itSeez3D 3D scanning application for iPad has been released recently.  The app really does have some cool features, and works with the Structure Sensor 3D scanner to capture some awesome scans as you can see in the article posted here:  http://3dprint.com/7738/itseez3d-3d-scanning-app/

The early reviews for the itSeez3D application have been really good in the early going.  The only downside is that you need a $500 piece of equipment to take advantage of the software.  Have any of you guys used this yet with your Structure Sensor?  I would love to hear some feedback.

----------


## Larry

I've gotta say this scanner looks very impressive.  The resolution looks incredible.  By the way the Structure sensor is about $400 not $500  :Smile: . I hope to see some people which have downloaded this app post some prints of models they got via the app.

----------


## laird

> I've gotta say this scanner looks very impressive.  The resolution looks incredible.  By the way the Structure sensor is about $400 not $500 . I hope to see some people which have downloaded this app post some prints of models they got via the app.


I just scanned a bunch of people at a convention (LeakyCon Orlando) and had a great experience. It was very easy to scan people, and the results were quite good. Not as sharp as a laser scanner, obviously, but comparable to Kinect. The huge win was that the whole process is portable (iPad with scanner clipped to it) and the software generated good results very easily and quickly.

The scans are at https://sketchfab.com/laird/models .

----------


## cokreeate

> I just scanned a bunch of people at a convention (LeakyCon Orlando) and had a great experience. It was very easy to scan people, and the results were quite good. Not as sharp as a laser scanner, obviously, but comparable to Kinect. The huge win was that the whole process is portable (iPad with scanner clipped to it) and the software generated good results very easily and quickly.
> 
> The scans are at https://sketchfab.com/laird/models .



The scan looks good with proper lighting.

----------


## bshadown

But can you usted it with the standart iPad camera or Its only for the scanner?

----------


## John and Debbie

Curious, we scanned a model and sinced the iPad to our iPhone to up load the model to the cloud but it looks like it's stuck there.  The processed model is not downloading to the iPad.  Any ideas on how to fix that?  How do we stop the process so that we can start over again?

----------


## curious aardvark

so have you printed any of the scans laird ?

----------


## Wolfie

With global tablet sales for Android based tablets anywhere from 48 to as high as 62% of the total market, one must wonder why applications like this continue to ignore half or more than half of their market by not producing a product that can also exist in the android realm.

While yes, Apple is the #1 tablet hardware maker, its not as overwhelming a lead when you consider the platform.  Only apple produces iPads.  Dozens of manufacturers produce android tablets and the Android market is and has been growing at a steady pace while the iOS market has been in decline for several years now.

Developers need to realize they are throwing half their potential profits down the drain.  I, for one, would be interested in this.  But not if I have to buy an apple iWhateverTheHeck to do it.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Russian app development company itSeez3D announced that they have ported their mobile scanner application to the Intel RealSense platform. The new version of the app will work directly with the native cameras on Intel RealSense equipped devices without an ancillary product as with the iSense or Structure Sensor. The app is set to be released with the first wave of Intel RealSense devices. You can read more about the app at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/90252/itseez3d-intel-realsense/

----------

